# Boas > Anacondas >  Vivarium size

## hypnotixdmp

So within the next year or so I'm going to be building a total of 4 vivariums for my boas. So I'm trying to find out what size I should build for them all. I posted in this section because I'm going to start with my yellow anaconda, so let me just tell you guys in what order I'm going to build them and you can just comment on size.

1st, as stated, my yellow anaconda. She's already 8 ft long, so she needs a new home 1st. They say 12 ft for females, maybe a little more, so this is why I want to start here. This is going to house her for life.

2nd, I want to build a viv for my hog island, what size for the rest of its life?

3rd, Brazilian rainbow boa, also for its whole life!!

4th will be my Dumerils Boa, this also will be for life!!!

Just need demonsions for each, if you only know one, just let me know which and provide the sizes please. 

Any help from anyone is greatly appreciated, thanks all!

----------


## nick654377

Id say for the hog brb and dums. You can get away with a 48x24x18. Im using an ap t10 which is 48x24x15 for my dums.

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Cool thanks nick!! I was pretty sure the only different one would be the yellow Conda, due to its full size. Now I just need someone to tell me that lol

----------


## JoeJ

most yellows stay around 8 to 10ft. a 12ft female yellow would be huge probably not impossible but huge. you need at atleast enough room for her to thermoregulate with a good hot and cold gradient and i would use a 6x3ft minimum but the bigger the better :Smile:

----------


## brobertson

I would build an 8 by 2 for the anaconda, and make 4 by 2s for all the others.

----------

